
The Edge Computing opportunity is not what you think - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-workers-serverless-week/
======
iampims
WebAssembly is a great platform to build upon, but it’s still very rough for
most languages to build the necessary features for seamless interop with WASM.
WASI is still not standardized.

------
austinpena
Working with Cloudflare workers has been such a treat, and now they're going
to enable Python support! Such an awesome tool.

